# Sticky  Welcome to the new forum for Computer Issues!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

By request, welcome to the new forum for computer issues. *R y a n*, who currently is working at Microsoft, has a long history of computer knowledge and used to own a computer consulting business, has been gracious enough to take the time to help out with any problems that members here at Nodak Outdoors may have. Feel free to drop him a line if you're looking for a tech. consultant.

PLEASE UNDERSTAND THAT NODAK OUTDOORS LLP IS NOT LIABLE FOR ANY PROBLEMS THAT MAY ARISE FROM ANYTHING POSTED IN THIS FORUM. AS ALWAYS, WORK ON YOUR COMPUTER AT YOUR OWN RISK.

Sorry for the ugly disclaimer, but I hope you all understand.

With that being said......let the questions begin!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> By request, welcome to the new forum for computer issues. *R y a n*, who currently is working at Microsoft, has a long history of computer knowledge and used to own a computer consulting business, has been gracious enough to take the time to help out with any problems that members here at Nodak Outdoors may have. Feel free to drop him a line if you're looking for a technical consultant.
> 
> PLEASE UNDERSTAND THAT NODAK OUTDOORS LLP IS NOT LIABLE FOR ANY PROBLEMS THAT MAY ARISE FROM ANYTHING POSTED IN THIS FORUM. AS ALWAYS, WORK ON YOUR COMPUTER AT YOUR OWN RISK.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris!

I'd reiterate what Chris posted above. Although we'll try to help with your issues, all advice offered here is posted As Is, without warranty.

Here is a standard warranty that this Forum will live by:

*LIMITED WARRANTY.* 

THE SOFTWARE, SUPPORT AND ACCESS TO THIS WEBSITE ARE PROVIDED "AS-IS," WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, AND ANY USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, SUPPORT AND ACCESS TO THIS WEBSITE IS AT YOUR OWN RISK. TO THE MAXIMUM EXTENT PERMITTED BY APPLICABLE LAW, NODAK OUTDOORS LLP, AND ITS MODERATORS DISCLAIM ALL OTHER WARRANTIES AND CONDITIONS, EITHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, IMPLIED WARRANTIES AND CONDITIONS OF SUPPORT FOR THIS COMPUTER FORUM.

FURTHERMORE, NODAK OUTDOORS LLP AND IT'S MODERATORS DOES NOT WARRANT OR MAKE ANY REPRESENTATIONS REGARDING THE USE OR THE RESULTS OF THE USE OF THE SUPPORT OFFERED OR THIS WEBSITE IN TERMS OF THEIR CORRECTNESS, ACCURACY, RELIABILITY, OR OTHERWISE. NO ORAL OR WRITTEN INFORMATION OR ADVICE GIVEN BY NODAK OUTDOORS LLP AND IT'S MODERATORS OR ITS AUTHORIZED REPRESENTATIVES SHALL CREATE A WARRANTY OR IN ANY WAY INCREASE THE SCOPE OF THIS WARRANTY. SHOULD THE ADVICE PROVE INEFFECTIVE AFTER NODAK OUTDOORS LLP AND IT'S MODERATORS HAS DELIVERED THE SAME, YOU SHALL ASSUME THE ENTIRE COST ASSOCIATED WITH ALL NECESSARY SERVICING, REPAIR OR CORRECTION.

*USER WARRANTY.* 

YOU WILL NOT ALLOW ANY PERSON WHO IS NOT AUTHORIZED BY YOU, OR WHO HAS NOT ACCEPTED THE TERMS OF THIS AGREEMENT TO ACCESS THIS WEBSITE OR SUBMIT SUPPORT REQUESTS FROM YOUR COMPUTER.

*LIMITATION OF LIABILITY;*

NO LIABILITY FOR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES. TO THE MAXIMUM EXTENT PERMITTED BY APPLICABLE LAW, IN NO EVENT SHALL NODAK OUTDOORS LLP AND IT'S MODERATORS OR ITS SUPPLIERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY SPECIAL, INCIDENTAL, INDIRECT, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES WHATSOEVER (INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, DAMAGES FOR LOSS OF BUSINESS PROFITS, BUSINESS INTERRUPTION, LOSS OF BUSINESS INFORMATION, OR ANY OTHER PECUNIARY LOSS) ARISING OUT OF THE USE OF OR INABILITY TO USE THE SOFTWARE OR THIS WEBSITE, OR ARISING AS A RESULT OF NODAK OUTDOORS LLP AND IT'S MODERATORS PROVISION OR FAILURE TO PROVIDE SUPPORT, EVEN IF NODAK OUTDOORS LLP AND IT'S MODERATORS HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. BECAUSE SOME STATES AND JURISDICTIONS DO NOT ALLOW THE EXCLUSION OR LIMITATION OF LIABILITY FOR CONSEQUENTIAL OR INCIDENTAL DAMAGES, THE ABOVE LIMITATION MAY NOT APPLY. IN ANY EVENT, NODAK OUTDOORS LLP AND IT'S MODERATORS'S LIABILITY TO YOU SHALL NOT EXCEED US$50.00.

I think that just about sums it up nicely! 

Enjoy the Forum!

Ryan

.
.


----------

